# I'm caring for a hurt pigeon!! Help!!



## eemaiden (Feb 27, 2017)

Earlier this evening (3 hours ago) a pigeon flew into my door so hard that my boyfriend thought that someone kicked the door with all their might. I wasn't home, but he said when he opened the door the poor pigeon was all contorted. He put out a little bit of cereal and the pigeon scooted toward the side of the house with its wings and just laid there on its side. He put a t shirt over it until I got home about 20 minutes later. I picked it up from behind with the t shirt and placed it in a box with the tshirt loosely covering it. I handled it very lightly and checked for any bleeding or noticeable injuries, which it doesn't seem to have, but unfortunately it can't use its legs. Its been pretty calm and let me handle it when I was checking for injuries, but has flapped around a couple of times. I have it in a box with the shirt and some cereal (which it's not eating) in my bathroom with dim light. I'm trying to have minimal contact so I don't stress it out, but continue to check on it once or twice an hour. I tried standing it up on its legs and it can move its knees (knees?) but it can't use its feet or hold its weight (keep in mind I am being very gentle and not over handling it, I'm just checking in periodically to see if its getting any better) it is also very alert, but has no interest in the cereal I am putting next to it. 

I'm sorry if this is jumbled or if this is a repeat post, I was linked here from an aviary rescue website and it seems like you all really know your stuff!! I'm getting different info from all over the place, but just want to know how long I should care for it, what exactly I need to do and provide, what to watch out for and how and when I should release it. There's a lot of raccoons and cats around here. If there's any further info I should provide I'll do my best. This is my first time caring for a wild bird and my first time on this forum. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for helping him. Where are you located? He could have really injured himself, or could be in shock. I would let him be for tonight. Just keep him inside, leave him with a small crock of water. He may just need to rest over night. Maybe tomorrow he will be feeling a bit better. Odd that he would fly into a door, unless it was a glass door or something. Let him rest for now and see how he is in the morning. Please come back and let us know. He can't be released until he is well and can eat, drink and fly. Please come back tomorrow and let us know how he is.


----------



## eemaiden (Feb 27, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Thanks for helping him. Where are you located? He could have really injured himself, or could be in shock. I would let him be for tonight. Just keep him inside, leave him with a small crock of water. He may just need to rest over night. Maybe tomorrow he will be feeling a bit better. Odd that he would fly into a door, unless it was a glass door or something. Let him rest for now and see how he is in the morning. Please come back and let us know. He can't be released until he is well and can eat, drink and fly. Please come back tomorrow and let us know how he is.


Thank you for your reply, I'll keep you updated. I live in Oakland, CA. Hes very calm and seems comfortable. I have him all set up with a little bit of water and bits of food in a basket in my office, I initially had him in my bathroom but I think he would be too disturbed in there since we're always going in and out of that room and I don't want something like the toilet flushing or sink running to freak him out. I'm also surprised he ran into the door, its solid wood without any glass or reflection. He's in a safe place tonight, I'll check on him in the morning and see if he can use his legs and eat! Thanks again, I'll check back tomorrow!


----------



## eemaiden (Feb 27, 2017)

So as of right now (9 am, 15 hr after taking him in) hes pretty much he same, just maybe a little more active (eager to escape?). He's not touching his food or water. He did poop overnight and there's some yellowish liquid in it, which I read might be liver problems, but I'm not sure and since this is my first time caring for a pigeon I'm not really sure what to physically check for. His feet are still pretty useless, he can't move or use his talons, so if he tries to move he just pushes himself along with his limp feet. I've brought him new water (I used a plastic jar lid, because I don't want him face planting and drowning) and fresh cereal.

He seems to trust me, or he might still be in shock. He let me handle him and reposition him to sit upright when he fell on his side, and I pet him in between his wings for a sec and he didn't seem to mind. I still don't want to over stimulate him, or get too attached for that matter, so I'm keeping contact to a minimum. 

Anyway, not walking, not eating, not drinking, yellow poop DEFINITELY not flying, but I can't bear to release him and get eaten by a racoon.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds like spinal trauma. You can check along the spine to look for bruising. 
Pigeons actually need a deeper dish of water to drink out of than other birds. They guzzle, rather than scoop and tilt their head up. 
Don't release him. You are right near Palomacy pigeon rescue in SF so there are rehabber options near you. 
Here's the map of pigeon friendly rescues to contact. :http://www.pigeonrescue.org/resources/some-pigeon-dove-friendly-rescues-in-the-us/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Was going to say that about the water. They really do need a deeper dish. But GimpieLover had said it. Thanks.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

You live close to Palomacy, a pigeon rescue. They are always overwhemed but can likely iffer expert help. You might want to check out their Facebook site. Thank you for helping the poor bird!


----------



## eemaiden (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks your help everyone. Unfortunately I did find a wound under his wing but he won't let me lift his wing to inspect it further. Its officially been 24 hours and he's still not eating or drinking, but he did just position himself upright on his own for the first time since I took him in, even though one of his legs isn't functioning at all. I'm going to call around to different rescues to see if they can help. I only want to pass him over if they can absolutely promise me he won't get euthanized. 

If anyone knows a good way to get enough of a handle on him to lift husband wing and clean the wound please let me know! I can't see exactly how big or deep it is, I just see blood coming from underneath.


----------



## eemaiden (Feb 27, 2017)

And also, I did put a deeper dish in his box for him to drink out of. He hasn't touched it yet, but if he starts drinking it'll be there for him. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please try Palomacy. They are in the Bay area and pigeon rescue is what they do. They have a website, if you dont do Facebook. If he has a wound he needs antibiotics asap. The best bird vets in the world are in Oakley at Medical Center for Birds too...they work with pigeons a lot. That is where Palomacy gets their birds treated. We travel hours to get there when our birds are sick...and you are pretty close to them. And


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you don't hand feed him, he will get weaker. Feeding frozen peas, which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water is pretty easy. Can you post a picture so we can see how old he is?
This is how you give the peas.
If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## eemaiden (Feb 27, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Please try Palomacy. They are in the Bay area and pigeon rescue is what they do. They have a website, if you dont do Facebook. If he has a wound he needs antibiotics asap. The best bird vets in the world are in Oakley at Medical Center for Birds too...they work with pigeons a lot. That is where Palomacy gets their birds treated. We travel hours to get there when our birds are sick...and you are pretty close to them. And


I'm corresponding with them right now, thank you for the tip!


----------



## eemaiden (Feb 27, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> If you don't hand feed him, he will get weaker. Feeding frozen peas, which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water is pretty easy. Can you post a picture so we can see how old he is?
> This is how you give the peas.
> If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


Thank you, I will do that! Unfortunately there isn't a store near me open right now, but if I soaked a bit of bread or cereal in water to soften it would that work? Either way I'll go get peas as soon as the store opens at 5 am.


----------



## eemaiden (Feb 27, 2017)

Here's the poor little guy. I talked to Palomacy and they said his leg is definitely broken and I can take him to a refuge in the area, but they will euthanize him if he's deemed unreleasable. I also have the option to take him to an avian vet to have them try to fix his leg, or amputate it, and keep him as a pet, which I may do. My landlord/upstairs neighbors have doves, maybe I can try to fix him up and introduce them?? If that is a possibility please let me know!

Secondly, I did find peas in my freezer that were in a bag of mixed veggies. He's letting me handle him no problem, but he keeps spitting them out! He didn't seem to care for peas so I mushed up some cereal flakes with water and VERY gently/carefully pushed them toward the back of his throat with a chopstick and I'd say 1 out of 5 times he actually swallowed it. I swear he's testing me, but that's just making me even like him more haha. 

I will keep checking back, I don't know the price of an avian vet but hopefully it's not too steep.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If he spits the peas out, then you are not putting it in deep enough inside his mouth. It will get easier with practice. Hope this guy will make a full recovery.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

My guess is he probably escaped from an animal or hawk attack, and in a panic hit your door :-( He needs to be started on antibiotics asap. Do you have any human antibiotics in the house? Amoxicillin?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

The leg isn't necessarily broken. If he has a large wound in his side it could be muscle damage. Don't jump to amputation. Even broken legs can be fixed. He is an adult and shouldn't be kept as a pet unless very necessary. What are you offering to feed him? He needs bird seed. If he isn't eating bird seed, then something else is wrong with him and he needs a vet. The peas being popped need to remain whole. Don't mash them up and don't use a chop stick. That could cause him serious damage as well as the mash could end up in his lungs.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Bottom of this page has a video of how to pop peas to an adult pigeon. You may need to use your finger to gently push them back further if he resists eating them. 
http://www.birds911.com/pigeons--doves.html


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Try placing a towel rolled up in the shape of a doughnut around him to offer support.


----------



## eemaiden (Feb 27, 2017)

Msfreebird said:


> My guess is he probably escaped from an animal or hawk attack, and in a panic hit your door :-( He needs to be started on antibiotics asap. Do you have any human antibiotics in the house? Amoxicillin?


That's what we thought! I think I might have one or two antibiotics left from when I was prescribed a few months ago, i did end up seeing where the blood was coming from, and it doesn't look like it's gaping or anything.


----------



## eemaiden (Feb 27, 2017)

GimpieLover said:


> The leg isn't necessarily broken. If he has a large wound in his side it could be muscle damage. Don't jump to amputation. Even broken legs can be fixed. He is an adult and shouldn't be kept as a pet unless very necessary. What are you offering to feed him? He needs bird seed. If he isn't eating bird seed, then something else is wrong with him and he needs a vet. The peas being popped need to remain whole. Don't mash them up and don't use a chop stick. That could cause him serious damage as well as the mash could end up in his lungs.


He's not eating bird seed, or any cereal/peas/veggies I'm offering him, and he's still not drinking water.

He is becoming a bit more feisty which I'm hoping is a good sign, he's having trouble holding up his weight, but I don't think his leg is actually broken. His legs are working, but it seems like it's his feet/ talons that aren't

I'm going to call an avian vet today.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you cannot get the peas into him, then you are not listening to us. And you need to reread my comment to you on how to do that. When you open the beak and put in a pea, you then push it to the back of his throat and over the tongue with your index finger. Then he has to swallow it and cannot spit it out. Very simple. You just are not doing that. You need to get food into him until he starts eating on his own.


----------

